# peak reading on clearblue fertility monitor.....day 2



## minimandy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me....This is my 2nd mon th using the clearblue fertility monitor, and on both months ive had peak days, which is fantastic, but i have a quick question about this.....below is my clearblue readings so far this month - 
day 9- 1st test - 1 bar
day 12 - 1 bar - sex
day 13 - 2 bars 
day 14 - 2 bars - sex
day 15 - 2 bars
day 16 - 2 bars - sex
day 17 - 2 bars
day 18 - 2 bars
day 19 - 2 bars - sex
day 20 - 3 bars - sex
day 21  -3 bars - sex
day 22 - 2 bars

do i need to have sex on the 2 bar day after the last 3 bar day? or do you think ive done enough, looking at the above details?
i feel like we have done it loads, and fed up to be fair, so dont really want to tonight, but if people think this is the way to go, then i might concider this lol

Ive been trying now for over 5 years and to be fair am starting to get tired of not gettting pregnant really..and time is against me as iam 37 years old now!!!

Any info or replies would be of great help to me.

Mandy


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you've done enough as sperm can live up there for several days. Have a rest!!  

Good luck


----------



## minimandy (Oct 17, 2009)

I deffo need a rest...it gets like ur just doing it for that and not for fun...so need to give it a rest till the weekend at least!

Hopefully this month will be the month for me......xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Phew!!

Take a rest! You took me back to the days when we were doing all that! Hard work!!

Good luck!

xx


----------



## minimandy (Oct 17, 2009)

deffo phew.........lets hope it works!!!!


----------

